# from hawaii



## amber (Feb 24, 2013)

My name is amber and i live in hawaii with my cats,dog,mice and fish


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome. Do you breed/wish to breed mice?


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Amber.
Welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

